# School of PE



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.schoolofpe.com/pestructural/passrates.asp

This is pretty impressive considering it was the first time out of the gate. I am taking the Kaplan review course currently on archive and will b able to review the January live webinar. Has anyone received any word if Kaplan has a similar ad for their pass rates? All I can say so far is that the lateral forces concrete review is not good. The vertical review is done by the president of PCA, which is outstanding. Tim Mays is very good in all his seminars and Rafael Sabelli is very well respected for steel, but his vertical review is only like 1.5 hours and his lateral review is a mere 1 hour. I feel that the steel review is pretty poor - not because of Sabelli per se, but because he's not given enough time it appears.

The structural analysis is done by a young PhD lady, and she's not bad. Susan Frey does the masonry and the exam strategy and she's very respected for Oregon State, contributes to writing the exam, and is a very good teacher.

All-in-all, the review course gives me that extra boost of confidence that I know more than I first thought and that I can tackle all 16 hours with a better understanding of what the graders are looking for in the afternoon.

If anyone has a thought on the school of PE, I'd like to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2011)

I've reviewed structural methods for indeterminate and determinate structures, bridge vertical and lateral, and now I''m on to steel. I'm only in the vertical review, but I go through the AISC 341 for moment frames quite often at work. Braced frames will be a challenge for me I think because of the brace failure concepts...


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 12, 2011)

School of PE uses subterfuge in order to lure you in. That being said, they do have some good courses for the PE review. The SE I'm not so sure about. Supposedly, they've revamped the SE review course and it's a lot better than previous.


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been contemplating School PE as a final review. I have been doing the self study thing for a while and have come pretty close to actually passing the piece of crap exam. Next round I'm going all in with a review course. One at a time though, don't want to spend the $ and time for both if it sucks.


----------



## darkjedi.barry (Jan 19, 2012)

I have taken School of PE Vertical Forces review course for the October exam and passed. I wanted to take both parts at that time, but School of PE offered only VF part at that time. Now, they are offering the Lateral Forces review for which I have signed up. I was happy with the review I needed. I am hoping their Lateral Forces review will also be as good as the Vertical Forces.


----------



## snowboarder99 (Feb 3, 2012)

'darkjedi.barry',

Was the pace of School of PE good for you? I was thinking of taking both Vertical and Lateral at once, and it comes out to 24 hours a week which seems a little daunting. What are your, or anybody elses thoughts?


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 3, 2012)

snowboarder99 said:


> 'darkjedi.barry', Was the pace of School of PE good for you? I was thinking of taking both Vertical and Lateral at once, and it comes out to 24 hours a week which seems a little daunting. What are your, or anybody elses thoughts?


I'm not as ballsy as you.


----------



## snowboarder99 (Feb 6, 2012)

ipswitch said:


> snowboarder99 said:
> 
> 
> > 'darkjedi.barry', Was the pace of School of PE good for you? I was thinking of taking both Vertical and Lateral at once, and it comes out to 24 hours a week which seems a little daunting. What are your, or anybody elses thoughts?
> ...


Not sure if it makes me ballsy or dumb for taking on that much.


----------



## zeek (Mar 27, 2012)

I am now in the final week of the 5 week School of PE vertical coarse. Over all I have been happy with the class, it covers a lot of ground. All of the instructors are quite knowledgeable in their areas, the only down side is that a few of the lessons have been difficult to sit through. The class is advertised as 3 hours but most of the instructors have gone up to 3.5 hours and a few have run longer than that. They do cover most topics from the ground up, which is nice since my education background isn't in structural, and my work experience is in steel. They have also provided a lot of notes, which I think will be of tremendous value.

Overall School of PE is the most expensive course out there but at 120 hours of instruction per session, I think it is the most thorough as well.


----------



## ipswitch (Mar 28, 2012)

zeek said:


> I am now in the final week of the 5 week School of PE vertical coarse. Over all I have been happy with the class, it covers a lot of ground. All of the instructors are quite knowledgeable in their areas, the only down side is that a few of the lessons have been difficult to sit through. The class is advertised as 3 hours but most of the instructors have gone up to 3.5 hours and a few have run longer than that. They do cover most topics from the ground up, which is nice since my education background isn't in structural, and my work experience is in steel. They have also provided a lot of notes, which I think will be of tremendous value. Overall School of PE is the most expensive course out there but at 120 hours of instruction per session, I think it is the most thorough as well.


The whole class is online, correct?


----------



## zeek (Mar 28, 2012)

yes the whole class is online, I know on their website to claim to have classes in some cities as well, but I don't know which disciplines, or cities they offer that. The classes utilize a program called Adobe Connect, the visual aspect is essentially a slide viewer like powerpoint. the instructors must have a tablet for presenting, because they can highlight and draw on the slides as well as put up text, and do polls. they seem to have a lot of tools. overall it has worked pretty well, a few times the sound has cut out a little, but never more that a few seconds.


----------

